# Sie haben gewonnen – die 0900-Abzocker in Berg



## sascha (16 Juli 2006)

*Sie haben gewonnen – die 0900-Abzocker in Berg*

Berg im schweizerischen Thurgau ist eine malerische Gemeinde. In zehn Minuten ist man am Bodensee, es gibt eine Schule und einen Kindergarten, viel unberührte Natur und bei 2985 Einwohnern einen Ausländeranteil von neun Prozent. Und wer in Berg die Andhauser Straße entlang geht, hört dieser Tage vermutlich wieder einmal die Kasse klingeln. Und zwar bei der Firma Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH. Dem Unternehmen sind die 0900-Nummern zugeteilt, die seit Monaten tausendfach dazu missbraucht werden, deutsche Telefonbesitzer mit angeblichen Gewinnen zu ködern. Auch an diesem Wochenende ist es wieder so weit.

„Guten Tag und herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ihre Telefonnummer wurde in unserer Datenbank aus tausend Personen vorausgewählt.“ Mit diesen freundlichen Worten beginnt die Tonbandansage, die seit gestern wieder unzählige Telefonbesitzer zu hören bekommen, wenn es bei ihnen klingelt. Und weiter: „Als Teilnehmer für unsere exklusive Auslosung am heutigen Tage haben Sie garantiert einen der folgenden Preise gewonnen: Einen Barpreis von bis zu 3000 Euro oder einen Sachpreis von bis zu 1500 Euro. Sie haben garantiert einen dieser Preise gewonnen und dabei gibt es keinen Haken. Um ihren Preis zu erhalten, müssen sie jetzt folgende Nummer wählen.“ Was folgt, so berichten Betroffene, ist die Ansage 09003502279. Eine Premium-Nummer, die knapp zwei Euro pro Minute kostet. Und dass der tolle Preis nur für sehr kurze Zeit bereitstehe.

Wer dem Gewinn-Versprechen glaubt und die beworbene 0900-Nummer anruft, landet erneut bei einer Bandansage. Nun wird dem Anrufer minutenlang gratuliert, dass er tatsächlich einen Preis gewonnen habe. Anschließend werden von ihm unzählige Daten abgefragt – ein Procedere, das teuer wird. Denn mit jeder Minute, die hoffnungsfrohe Anrufer in der Leitung gehalten werden, steigt in der Andhauser Straße 62 -64 in Berg der Kontostand. Die dort residierende Firma Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH betreibt nämlich die kostspieligen 0900-Nummern. Dass die versprochenen Gewinne jemals ausbezahlt worden wären, ist bislang nicht bekannt. Wobei ohnehin die Frage ist, wie ein solcher Gewinn aussähe. Ein „Barpreis von bis zu 3000 Euro“ könnte schließlich auch ein einziger Euro sein, ein „Sachpreis von bis zu 1500 Euro“ ein Plastikkugelschreiber. Wenn überhaupt.

Dass arglose Verbraucher mit Gewinnversprechen zu Anrufen auf teure Telefonnummern verlockt werden sollen, ist an sich nichts Neues. Erstaunlich ist dagegen, wie lange die ominöse Top Tel Telemarketing im malerischen Berg und deren Hintermänner schon ihr Unwesen treiben dürfen. Denn die Lockanrufe dieses Wochenendes sind nicht die ersten ihrer Art. Im März etwa versuchte die schweizerische Firma, „Gewinner“ zu Anrufen auf die 09003103432, die 09003103433, die 09003103436 oder die 09003103437 zu bewegen. Im Juni wurde unter anderem die missbrauchte Nummer 09003103431, die im Netz der Bonner NEXT ID GmbH geschaltet war, von der Bundesnetzagentur abgeschaltet (Aktenzeichen EB77285). Gleiches galt für die 09003103436 (Aktenzeichen EB76600). Die Schweizer lachten darüber vermutlich nur. Die Gewinnanrufe gingen einfach mit der 09003502270 und der 09003502274 weiter – und anderen Nummern. Und geradezu unglaublich: Bereits im wurden Verbraucher mit exakt den gleichen Tonbandansagen vermeintliche Geld- oder Sachpreise versprochen. Damals sollten die Opfer auf 0190-Nummern gelockt werden. Regulierern und Strafverfolgungsbehörden ist es also nach fast zwei Jahren immer noch nicht gelungen, diesen Sumpf auszutrocknen.

Dass eine Firma namens Top Tel Telemarketing auch im Geschäft mit der Abo-Abzocke mitmischt(e), ist da eigentlich kaum noch verwunderlich. Der Name tauchte vor einigen Monaten im Impressum von Internetseiten wie www.1sms.*de und 1sms.*ch auf, die vermeintlich kostenlose Kurznachrichten versprachen und gutgläubigen Verbrauchern dann dann hohe Rechnungen versandten. Ob es sich dabei um die gleichen Täter wie im Fall der Gewinn-Anrufe handelt, bleibt unklar. „Bei der Firma Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH war es uns nicht einmal möglich einen Einschreibebrief an die im Website-Impressum angegebene Adresse zuzustellen, da diese falsch angegeben wurde“, klagte damals die österreichische Schlichtungsstelle Ombudsmann.at.

Die Schweizer Kontrollorgane lehnen sich derweil gemütlich zurück und unternehmen – nichts: Wenn ein Schweizer Unternehmen im Ausland Werbung streue, sei man nicht zuständig, erklärte die Schweizerische Lauterkeitskommission einem Betroffenen unlängst. In malerischen Berg im Thurgau klingeln so die Kassen fröhlich weiter. Und der Gewinn ist sicher höher als 3000 Euro. Der Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH sind noch dutzende 0900-Nummern zugeteilt.

(c) 2006 Dialerschutz.de - Alle Rechte vorbehalten

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=373


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Sie haben gewonnen – die 0900-Abzocker in Berg*

Im Lichte solcher "Erfolgsmeldungen" versteht man die Sorge der Branchenverbände, der ohnehin halbherzige Versuch der Politik, den Missbrauch mit Mehrkostdiensten bekämpfen zu wollen, 'gefährde "moderne Geschäftsmodelle – durch zu viele Auflagen und Verpflichtungen"'.

Rufnummern zum Verbrennen sind schließlich genug da. Wer mitverdienen darf, stellt auch gerne die Anrufmaschinen und die Abrechnungsdienste zur Verfügung.

Die bewährte Ahnungslosigkeit der Mitverdiener über die praktische Nutzung ihrer Dienste durch Letztverantwortliche verheißt angesichts des Nummernvorrates auch zukünftig noch gute Geschäfte.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Sie haben gewonnen – die 0900-Abzocker in Berg*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Rufnummern zum Verbrennen sind schließlich genug da. Wer mitverdienen darf, stellt auch gerne die Anrufmaschinen und die Abrechnungsdienste zur Verfügung.





> Die NEXT ID GmbH, die für die Top Tel Marketing GmbH doch seit geraumer Zeit sämtliche Audiotex-Services erbringt ( Betrieb der 0900-Ansagedienste, Verarbeitung der "Gewinner"-Eingaben, Inkasso-Dienste usw.), hat doch mittlerweile ohne jeden Zweifel Kenntnis davon, daß die betreffenden IDENTISCHEN Dienste (unter wechselnden 0900-Nummern) notorisch rechtswidrig beworben werden. Dann sollte sie doch für das (gleichviel mit welcher 0900-Nummer veranstaltete) rechtwidrige Bewerben der von ihr betriebenen Dienste in die Haftung genommen werden können (und ihr nicht lediglich untersagt werden, erst ab nachgewiesenem Missbrauch jeder einzelnen 0900-Nummer des immerselben Nummern-Mieters für diesen keine Rechnungslegung mehr durchführen zu dürfen).


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=69845&postcount=43


----------

